# Windrichtung/Brandungsangeln



## flo2014 (19. Oktober 2017)

Hallo wollte am Samstag los zum Brandungsangeln, wollte mal fragen welche Windrichtung am besten dazu ist und wie stark sollte er sein? Wie sind eure erfahrungen?


----------



## Norbi (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Windrichtung/Brandungsangeln*

Ich finde ne 4 Auflandig als optimal:m


----------



## sunny (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Windrichtung/Brandungsangeln*

Es muss brennen im Gesicht . Wind sollte also auflandig sein. Ne 4-5 ist top. Wind aus Norden finde ich nicht so prall, ansonsten egal. Komme aber auch nur einmal im Jahr zum Brandungsangeln. Von daher ist das mit der Windrichtung nicht sooo aussagekräftig.


----------



## degl (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Windrichtung/Brandungsangeln*

Wenn möglich auflandig.........allerdings habe ich auch bei ablandig schon sehr gut gefangen

gruß degl


----------



## flo2014 (20. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Windrichtung/Brandungsangeln*

Okay, denke morgen werde ich  wohl ssw und sso haben. Also eher ablandig... naja mal sehen was bei raus kommt. Aber danke für eure Erfahrungen.


----------

